# Intro from a newbie



## GaryM (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi!

My name is Gary and I am retired at the beach here in Ocean City MD.  I have been an avid blogger since I started flying. With the encouragement of my Bride, I decided to  start putting things on paper, ok, in a word document. I have been sidelined since the start of the new year with foot surgery so it was good timing to get writing, since I'm also self grounded. My very first manuscript is at the editor and I just received my cover art work. I'm looking into the self publish route but hope to find some direction here on the forum.

Anxiously looking forward to soaking up all the info I can and learning from those that have been there done that.  I enjoy reading non-fiction, WWII, anything flying, especially about Alaska.  I enjoy westerns too, can't leave them out.

Thanks for having me, I'm off to surf the forum!


----------



## PiP (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Gary and welcome to WF.



> My very first manuscript is at the editor and I just received my cover art work. I'm looking into the self publish route but hope to find some direction here on the forum.



What is your book about?

We have several members who have taken the self-publishing route. Check out Writing Forums Author Interviews we always ask some marketing questions so you should be able to pick up some useful tips.

Other areas of the forum that could be of interest and where you can ask questions etc are Publishing and Marketing


----------



## Mattmaine1991 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2017)

GaryM said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Gary and I am retired at the beach here in Ocean City MD.  I have been an avid blogger since I started flying. With the encouragement of my Bride, I decided to  start putting things on paper, ok, in a word document. I have been sidelined since the start of the new year with foot surgery so it was good timing to get writing, since I'm also self grounded. My very first manuscript is at the editor and I just received my cover art work. I'm looking into the self publish route but hope to find some direction here on the forum.
> 
> ...





There are sharks in the deep end... soooooo, watchIT!!! KIDDING!! Welcome to WF... It is always high tide here, so have fun...


----------



## GaryM (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the welcome.  

My first book is about flying.  In the book I share our favorite trips,  some flight training, fly-ins and dog rescues.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2017)

GaryM said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome.
> 
> My first book is about flying.  In the book I share our favorite trips,  some flight training, fly-ins and dog rescues.




Sounds fabulous, and who does not love a story that has a dog in it...


----------



## GaryM (Mar 20, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Sounds fabulous, and who does not love a story that has a dog in it...



Exactly!   we donate our time and plane to transport English Springer Spaniels. When it's a puppy on board it's hard to deliver, we want to take them all home. 

Our house is busy enough, three cats (two are rescue) and we have an Italian mastiff.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2017)

GaryM said:


> Exactly!   we donate our time and plane to transport English Springer Spaniels. When it's a puppy on board it's hard to deliver, we want to take them all home.
> 
> ****Our house is busy enough, three cats (two are rescue) and we have an Italian mastiff.





Sounds like you have a lot of first hand material for some fabulous stories....


----------



## aj47 (Mar 20, 2017)

GaryM said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome.
> 
> My first book is about flying.  In the book I share our favorite trips,  some flight training, fly-ins and dog rescues.




oooo,  I love Gann's books about his flying and I bet I'll love yours, too.


----------



## GaryM (Mar 20, 2017)

astroannie said:


> oooo,  I love Gann's books about his flying and I bet I'll love yours, too.



Thanks, I hope somebody enjoys it.   I had a long talk with my editor, we discussed my goals and a what I expected. I just wanted to introduce dreamers and pilots to expand and explore more than the local airport area. I did ask if I should stick to my retirement consulting gig managing highway and bridge projects, he got a good laugh out of that.  

Gary


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 27, 2017)

Woah! That's a LOT of pets. I'm jealous. 

Just to let you know when you arrive at ten posts you  can select your profile picture and signature. At that time, you will be  able to post work up for critiques and comments.

We have a Mentor Directory and some Challenges, Contests and Prompts on here. You might be interested in checking them out.

What are some of your favorite books? : D


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome,

Congrats on getting your manuscript to an editor and I hope the cover art does your book justice. We are a friendly and helpful bunch here at WF as I am sure you have seen already. I am also wanting to go down the selfpublishing route when my novel is finished.

Have fun exploring.


----------



## GaryM (Mar 28, 2017)

danielstj,

Yes, at times we have a lot of pets.  Some days they go into stealth and find a place to settle in, on other days the zoo is running full tilt.  They do make us laugh and they provide entertainment.  Some days I wish we were pet free, like those days you're in a hurry to get out the door and the cat or dog decides they need to rub all over you or whatever jacket you want to wear. I guess I'm not really retired, the better half and I vacuum full time. 

Books....

I like to read Adam Makos;  A Higher Call, Devotion, and now reading Voices of the Pacific.  I enjoy Nicholas Evans; Horse Whisperer, The Loop, The Brave. Donald Miller, Masters of the Air and my comfort books the old Louis L'Amour westerns.  I also enjoy anything on bush flying in Alaska.


Gary


----------



## GaryM (Mar 28, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome,
> 
> Congrats on getting your manuscript to an editor and I hope the cover art does your book justice. We are a friendly and helpful bunch here at WF as I am sure you have seen already. I am also wanting to go down the selfpublishing route when my novel is finished.
> 
> Have fun exploring.





Thanks!

Well, at least the editor didn't say stick to my consulting gig.   I hope that's a plus.  I have my cover completed so that's one item checked off the list.  I'm looking into a few different self publishing paths. So far I like create space since I'm looking for the Kindle version to get things started and then add the publish on demand.  As I told my editor, I'm not in this to make the best sellers list or get rich.  I just want pilots and dreamers to expand their flight area, have fun, explore all the different locations this country has to offer.  My Bride and I love to explore. As soon as I am back in the air we are going to make our way towards Waco, Texas with stops in Chattanooga and Memphis Tennessee and who knows where else along the way.

Gary


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 28, 2017)

GaryM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well, at least the editor didn't say stick to my consulting gig.   I hope that's a plus.  I have my cover completed so that's one item checked off the list.  I'm looking into a few different self publishing paths. So far I like create space since I'm looking for the Kindle version to get things started and then add the publish on demand.  As I told my editor, I'm not in this to make the best sellers list or get rich.  I just want pilots and dreamers to expand their flight area, have fun, explore all the different locations this country has to offer.  My Bride and I love to explore. As soon as I am back in the air we are going to make our way towards Waco, Texas with stops in Chattanooga and Memphis Tennessee and who knows where else along the way.
> 
> Gary



As if you get to go flying, must be amazing seeing everything from above and to be able to travel to anywhere in the world. Sounds very informative Gary, I am more of a fantasy writer, I am just getting to the end of my novels first draft so I have not looked into all the different options out there. I would be interested in knowing how you get on with self-publishing journey and good luck with your book.

I think exploring is in any writer's blood I would love to travel more and can not wait until I can go to new places but right now I am England bound. 

How are you finding WF so far?


----------



## GaryM (Mar 28, 2017)

Not 'anywhere', in the world. I only have a four seat Beechcraft Sundowner with a 4 hour range and 110 knots.

I'm documenting each step of the process along with associated costs.  A fellow pilot friend is also getting close to publishing and I thought the ground work I do would help him along the way.

I am enjoying the WF, there is so much to learn and plenty of interesting challenges.  I'm having fun!


----------

